# "Cornish Nets."::: a film.



## boskysquelch (Mar 31, 2010)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/301285/mzhl.avi

a film that demonstrates what I predict will have to come again...a transition of sorts....

I ripped this from a rip from a rip from a rip... if anyone knows of any other similar stuff I could leech from I'd be grateful for any pointers. ta. 


e2a::: right click, save as...it's 59.4mb in size.


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 31, 2010)

btw this film doesn't have sound...atm!!! I've got another one which does and describes the working day/weeks/months/year of fishermen in Mousehole. I'll up it over the next few days.


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 1, 2010)

any of you want to see the talkie?


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 1, 2010)

that's the silent one.


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 2, 2010)

this is the mr Chumleighwotzit talkie.



enjoy...u miserables.


----------



## neuronotic (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks for that, it's a shame not more of this is systematically digitised and available to watch in a easy manner (rather than spending more time searching than watching....or maybe that's part of the charm?)

some background on one of the directors:
http://bioscopic.wordpress.com/2008/06/08/john-barnes-rip/

Once place to get similar films might be visual-anthropology archives. But these tend to be films of 'the other'...and it's only recently that this 'other' doesn't just mean strange barbarians...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 15, 2010)

boskysquelch said:


> that's the silent one.


brilliant, nice one bosky


----------



## Libertad (Apr 16, 2010)

Really enjoyed that, cheers.


----------

